
Show HN: Unstatus: Free hosting for dynamic, server-side (PHP) status pages - minxomat
https://github.com/turbo/unstatus
======
bbcbasic
Seems odd to me. Why would I use this as opposed to a normal PHP host, or some
kind of Status SaaS that already exists?

And if I want to save money I could create a github page which polls my
service via AJAX.

~~~
minxomat
Well, a "normal" PHP host usually has at least some cost attached. This
doesn't.

> And if I want to save money I could create a github page which polls my
> service via AJAX.

I covered that in the first paragraph of the README.

~~~
bbcbasic
> I covered that in the first paragraph of the README

Not really. Because you can host a static page on a different infrastructure
to your main service.

~~~
minxomat
Yes, really. I specifically talked about GitHub pages:

> Static pages can be hosted for free with GitHub pages, but these can only
> contain client-side code.

And your other point:

> you can host a static page on a different infrastructure to your main
> service

Well, yes. That the point. That's also why the title here says dynamic and
server-side.

------
minxomat
It is quite ironic that GitHub has a "Major service outage." exactly the day
unstatus goes public :)

------
Cyclenerd
I can't see any code in the repository. An example would be helpful.

~~~
minxomat
Example for what? The repository holds the source code for hosted status
pages. It's empty because no one submitted any pages yet. There's nothing you
have to install, build or use.

unstatus.site simple hosts whatever this repository contains. Basically it's a
(peer)-reviewed PHP hosting. You make a PR to include your page and that's it
:-)

~~~
Cyclenerd
Already understood. Nevertheless an example would be helpful. E.g. with
[https://unstatus.site/foobar](https://unstatus.site/foobar)

